# Mini Split tying into ducted system



## hefty7333 (5 mo ago)

I am in the process of replacing a 12 year old XR 15 heat pump and air handler. 

One of the proposals I received was replacing the XR 15 with a Carrier mini split Condenser 24000 BTU up to 22 Seer high heat capable heat pump condenser and pairing it with a 2 ton ductless system fan coil unit, and tying into my existing ductwork.

i have never heard of tying a ductless system into a ducted system. The price seems reasonable given the Seer rating. The salesman acted like this was a relatively new concept, but that he had installed several and they were generating significant power savings for people.

Is this set up something that makes sense or something anyone has had any experience with. The price is $8200 installed compared to a legacy 15 seer Bryant heat pump for $6600..Almost seems too good to be true for the seer difference.
Thanks


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

This doesn't sound like anything ANY mini split manufacturer would approve of for their unit and would certainly void any warranty. I'm not sure how you'd tie it into the duct work but being an unmatched system, you're not going to get that high seer rating. That's the rating of the matched system.


----------

